# Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?



## Platti (30. Oktober 2012)

Moin zusammen,
da ich in Bälde meinen Wohnsitz an die Ostsee verlege, suche ich das geeignete Boot, um sowohl auf den Bodden und im Strelasund zu fischen als auch auf der Ostsee etwas trolling zu betreiben.
Ich hatte zunächst an ein Buster gedacht, dabei bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob die Boote fürs Trolling geeignet sind. Führerscheine (Binnen- und See) sind vorhanden, mein Limit liegt bei 15-, maximal 20000, natürlich inklusive Motor.

Danke euch schonmal für eure Mühe,

Platti


----------



## Hohensinn (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

Hallo,

da gibt es jede menge Möglichkeiten und Vorlieben.
Es ist auch eine Frage wie genau möchtest du es einsetzten?
- Trolling im Winter auf Lachs, weit drausen?
- Küstennah
- offen und viel Platz zum Angeln
- mit Kabine zum Schutz vor schlechten Wetter
- und und und

Ein Buster ab der Größe L kann man bestimmt für einiges hernehmen, und bei schönen Wetter ist auch ein Ausflug auf Lachs bestimmt drin!

Gruß


----------



## Platti (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

Moin,
wichtig ist für mich die Rauhwassertauglichkeit, Kabine wäre schön aber nicht zwingend nötig, 3 bis 4 Leute sollten Platz finden und es sollte sich auf den Bodden noch gut handlen lassen.

Ist halt die Suche nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau ...

Gruß, Platti


----------



## bensihari (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

Moin!

Buster ist sicher prima!
Als Kaasbollfahrer würde ich die Boote noch mal mit in den Raum werfen, da ich vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung wie Du stand...

VG Jens


----------



## Platti (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

@ Jens

Welches Kaasboll fährst du und wie sind deine Erfahrungen? Sind so sch .... teuer, die Dinger. Gruß,

Platti


----------



## bensihari (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

Ich hab das 17Fuß Boot! Ausgebaut zum Vertikalangeln auf der Elbe! Ich wollte gerne Ostsee mit Vertikalangeln verbinden! Bin einfach begeistert von dem Boot! Kostet ne Stange Geld, aber kaum Wertverlust, unzerstörbar, leicht ausbaufähig (Downrigger, Drehstühle etc.)...
Ich bin restlos begeistert, konnte noch keinen Nachteil feststellen!!!!!!


----------



## Seefliege (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

|wavey:

Hab die Vorgängerversion vom RYDS 535 DL (damals noch BF) mit nem Suzuki 60-Pser und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich betreibe damit den selben Einsatz, den Du anstrebst ... Boddenangelei und auch mal ein paar Trollingtouren im Frühjahr. Bis zu Bft. 4 sind auch noch Ausfahrten auf die Ostsee möglich. Noch rauhere Verhältnisse, auch Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt sind eher die Domäne der Kajütboote ... 

http://images.sokbat.se/upl/normal700/pimg-ryds-535dl-
121108.jpg

http://images.sokbat.se/upl/normal700/pimg-ryds-535bf-121156.jpg


----------



## Platti (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

Also, mittlerweile und nach einigen PN´s (danke nochmal dafür) habe ich mich überzeugen lassen, dass ein Kajütboot wohl die bessere Wahl ist, weil es einfach mehr Flexibilität (Winterfischerei) bietet.
Aber was sagen denn die Boddenkenner zur Entscheidung zwischen Alurumpf und GFK? Macht ein Alurumpf auf dem Kubitzer Sinn?


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

Hallo Platti,
du mußt deine "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" an der höchsten seemännischen Anforderung ausrichten. Das aber ist sicher nicht der Kubitzer Bodden. Wettermäßig ebenfalls? Was ist das schlimmste dabei? Gegenwindfahrt bei 0 Grad Wassertemperatur in der offenen See - dann merkst du, das rauhwassertauglich im Winter ohne Kajüte bzw. großem geschützten Mittelunterstand garnicht rauhwassertauglich ist.
Bei BAC bietet gerade jemand ein 460kk gebraucht für einen einigermaßen guten Preis an. Allerdings kannst du ein solches Boot zum Wurfangeln mit 3 Mann vergessen.
Ich weiß noch von einer 499 Crescent mit 4taktmotor, kaum gelaufen, große Plicht und Schlupfkajüte. Auch ein Kompromiuß, der mehr zugunsten des Wurfangelns geht.
Petri


----------



## Marco74 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

Oder du trittst dem Club der Warrior Liebhaber bei:
http://www.warriorboats.co.uk/products/warrior-165
Die findest du in England/Irland zu einem guten Kurs.
Im Heck extrem viel Platz, hohes Freibord, gut trailerbar.
Zu dritt gut machbar, zu viert nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## Don-Machmut (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

Aber was sagen denn die Boddenkenner zur Entscheidung zwischen Alurumpf und GFK? Macht ein Alurumpf auf dem Kubitzer Sinn? 
@ Platti
also ich sach mall das egal ob alu oder gfk auskennen sollte man sich |supergri fürs boddenangeln reicht eins ohne Kabine für 4 personen immer welcher typ ist reine geschmackssache zum trolling im herbst und winter ganz klar immer mit kabine #h kommt drauf an worauf du meistens bock hast |rolleyes


----------



## Matti1984 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

die warrior boote sind ein traum für rügische gewässer, wenn da nur nicht das aussehen wäre, aber okay ist geschmacksache.
gruss


----------



## Ted (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

wie wäre es denn mit einem quicksilver pilothouse?


----------



## Platti (1. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

@ Marco74

Sehen geil aus, die Boote. Fährst du eins? Wie sieht das mit dem Import aus England aus? (Zoll, Trailer, MWSt usw?)


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (1. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

Dann gibbet noch die Raider - die genialen Boote hatten in England einen ausgezeichneten Ruf , dann wurden die Forme nach Polen verkauft und die lieferten in erster Zeit wohl mängelbehaftete Boote aus (Probleme mit dem Gelcoat).
Inzwischen stimmt die Qualität wohl weitesgehend wieder - der "schlechte" Ruf sorgt aber immer noch für ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

http://www.ndb-gmbh.com/default.asp?ID=135


----------



## Marco74 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

Jipp, ich hab ein gebrauchtes in Dänemark gekauft (dort gibt es schon lange einen Inporteur).
Sven Hille (er dürfte hier unter dem Namen Baltic Warrior unterwegs sein), hat seins direkt in UK beim Hersteller abgeholt. Da beide Länder in der EU sind, dürfte es bzgl. Zoll und Steuern kein Problem sein (??).
Ich kann mich erinnern, dass Sven am Trailer noch etwas ändern musste.
Hier kannst du sein Boot im Einsatz sehen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RetKphP6an4
Für die Suche in UK:
http://www.apolloduck.com/search.ph...length=&maxlength=&minyear=&maxyear=&sr=1&q=1


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

Wie gesagt: Tolle Boote gibts deren viele..
Mein Rat: Stelle dir ein "Pflichtenheft" auf. Was muß dein Boot können??
Muß/soll es z.B. längere Zeit im Hafen liegen? Für mich wäre für ein küstentaugliches Boot die Eigenschaft "selbstlenzend" eine sehr wichtige Frage. Die Frage nach dem Bootsmaterial stellt sich doch erst an 2. Stelle - es sei denn, mann will unbedingt eines aus Holz, Blech oder wer weiß was.
Ein Aluboot wäre für mich ein muß in Norwegen oder auch in Kanada, wo man mit Jetantrieben 20cm tiefe Flüsse befährt oder Felsen hat.
Die oben angesprochenen Raider sind Aluboote, sehr schön tief - aber eben nicht selbstlenzend.
Mach mal eine Pflichtenheft...
Petri


----------



## Platti (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

Moin zusammen,
wollte allen, die mich hier mit Tips und Links und ihren Erfahrungen versorgt haben, herzlich Danke sagen. Von meinem geliebten Buster habe ich mich mittlerweile für die Ostsee verabschiedet, ist wohl in der kalten Jahreszeit doch etwas zugig, wenn mich auch das Boot(gehörte einem Kumpel) beim Fischen auf dem Rhein immer überzeugt hat. Letztlich sicher in der Wahl bin ich noch nicht, da wird´s noch mehr Informationen brauchen.Aber ich hab noch paar Tage Zeit, danke nochmal,
Platti

@Dolfin
Ich erstelle gerade das "Pflichtenheft", gute Idee. Wenn ich fertig bin, schick ich´s dir mal als PN, vielleicht fällt dir ja spontan was ein. Ist das ok? Bis dann, Platti


----------



## antonio (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*



Platti schrieb:


> @ Marco74
> 
> Sehen geil aus, die Boote. Fährst du eins? Wie sieht das mit dem Import aus England aus? (Zoll, Trailer, MWSt usw?)



uk = eu = kein zoll etc.

antonio


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

Immer gern, Platti!
Petri


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (5. November 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

Auch ganz interessant : 

http://www.redfinnboats.com/6m-sportsfisher-specifications.html

.... ohne Holz (selbst nicht inne stringern) - wenn mein Englisch mich nicht in Stich gelassen hat


----------



## MorgoHH (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

Guck mal hier...balticbootcenter.de

Hab mein boot auch hier gekauft.gutes boot.guter preis und die jungs sind auch gut drauf!


----------



## trickfish (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

Hi,
Sehr gut das du dich gegen ein Buster entschieden hast.

Ich fahre selbst ein L.
Ich liebe das Teil, aber für die Ostsee nicht zu empfehlen.

Greetz


----------



## HD4ever (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Boot für Bodden und Ostsee?*

wie immer gibts bei sowas bei 30 Antworten dann 25 verschiedene Meinungen :m
ne ganz offene Schale würde ich nicht mehr fischen wollen
mindestens ne vernünftige Schlupfkajüte sollte meiner Meinung nach schon sein.
aber auch wieder nicht zu groß wenn du Spinnfischen willst - man brauchst ja Platz zum werfen 
Vor Anker liegend oder auch mit driftsack kannst dann manchmal schon im Windschatten der Kajüte im T-Shirt sitzen während sie auf den offenen Booten noch im floater hockeen ...
des weiteren ist die Frage ob es ein "Nur-Angelboot" sein soll, oder auch mal für familie herhalten soll
bei dem budget sollte sich was gutes finden lassen - die Warrior Boote sind sicher gut, auch Orkney usw
da würde ich mal auf Ausstellungen mich umsehen, oder diverse Online Bootsbörsen durchforsten um mir einen Überblick über die Möglichkeiten und Typen zu verschaffen


----------

